
WhatsApp puts advertisers first, users second – time to switch to Signal - rdoh
https://hackforprivacy.org/post/whatsapp.html
======
GnomeChomsky
Anyone know if Telegram is any better? Or in terms of privacy, what's the
order here: Signal > Telegram > WhatsApp?

~~~
snevetshsoj
Telegram is amazing. Having security, and an app on every device makes it
unparalleled. Shame all my friends use WhatsApp.

